# Most improved Skyline in 10 years time



## tuten (Aug 16, 2005)

Dubai and London come to mind strieght away, there are probly others, what do you think????


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Hong Kong, Shenzen, Miami, Shanghai, Dubai, Toronto, and..... I don't know.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Probably Panama city, London, Istanbul..


----------



## Medo (Apr 7, 2004)

London, Moscow, Istanbul, Dubai, Madrid


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

London, Madrid, Moscow, Dubai, Istanbul, Warsaw, Rotterdam


----------



## charmcity7 (Dec 4, 2005)

Dubai and Miami. I would say new york and chicago too, but they have both gotten to the point where you can hardly even notice new towers in the skyline if you dont live or frequent there often.(unless its a super tall or something)


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Dubai and Shanghai.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Dubai, London, Istanbul, Shanghai.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Clearly Toronto should be on this list. 

The twenty (20) towers of Cityplace alone, plus the various towers of West Harbour City (multi tower development), WaterParkCity (multi tower development), Pinnacle Centre (multi tower development), Maple Leaf Square (multi tower development) will more than double the size of the skyline as seen from the Toronto islands. Libeskind's HummingBird tower at over 600ft tall will expand the skyline Eastward along with Spire and the Toronto Film Festival Tower. In the core, Trump Toronto at 325m as well as Bay Adelaide (three tower development over 200m) will shore up the core. To the west, Cadillac Fairview and the Ritz Carlton both with towers over 700ft in height will rise shortly. Twin Murano towers, Resdences of College Park (multiple towers). Minto Midtown (by SOM) and the flagship Four Seasons (over 600ft in height) will add incredible density.


----------



## rise_against (Apr 26, 2005)

yup toronto is up there along with london and miami IMO


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

Also Chicago...along with Toronto, London, and Miami


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

Azn_chi_boi said:


> Also Chicago...along with Toronto, London, and Miami


cant agree. Lol---Chicago has always had an amazing skyline. Toronto hasntg been a slouch either. Miami was also pretty decent.

My picks would be London, Dubai, San Diego


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

Los Angeles!! i know it doesnt have a huge skyline, but for a skyline its size it has a pretty large amount of new projects, im not sure exactly how many but atleast 20 moer buildings.. LA Sports Fan knows this stuff well


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

10 years...

New Arrivals: Dubai, London, Miami
Existing (to some extent): New York, Chicago, Hong Kong


----------



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

Dubai, London, Moscow, Madrid, plus some presently unknown Chinese city that will grow up virtually overnight


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

Dubai, Shanghai, Istanbul, London, Toronto, Miami, Panama City, Las Vegas, Vancouver, Moscow, [insert Asian city here], etc.

I wouldn't really say that Chicago, NYC, or Hong Kong should be considered the most improved in 10 years. They are all very built up right now and will only improve or intensify their skylines even more.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

It's still gonna be between Hong Kong and New York. Dubai can come in as a contender probably against Shanghai Chicago, and Tokyo!


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

Many China cities.


----------



## aranetacoliseum (Jun 8, 2005)

china cities and dubai.........also manila (almost 300 U/C/proposed towers)


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

PotatoGuy said:


> Los Angeles!! i know it doesnt have a huge skyline, but for a skyline its size it has a pretty large amount of new projects, im not sure exactly how many but atleast 20 moer buildings.. LA Sports Fan knows this stuff well



Ya, LA will look VERY different in 5 - 10 years, with about 50 - 55 towers proposed, although most of these are in the 30 - 45 story range, with a few 50 -55 story ones. The skyline will have a second peak near staples center and will be more dense and will be fatter since there will be development on all sides. Also, there are rumors of a few taller buildigns being announced soon, so i will keep an ey eout for those.


----------

